# Retirement age for arborists



## plang228 (Dec 6, 2011)

I was thinking of getting into the business and I was just wondering, out of curiosity, whether people stay in the business a long time or whether they wear out before they are 50 (like every other manual labor job). How long have some of you guys been at it?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

plang228 said:


> I was thinking of getting into the business and I was just wondering, out of curiosity, whether people stay in the business a long time or whether they wear out before they are 50 (like every other manual labor job). How long have some of you guys been at it?



Depends on if you climb all the time if you dont and are 50 or more good luck.You mean climbing right?


----------



## superjunior (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I'm 40, started climbing when I was 18. My body effin hurts but I'd like to think I got about 10 more years of climbing in me before I leave it to the young bucks


----------



## plang228 (Dec 6, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Depends on if you climb all the time if you dont and are 50 or more good luck.You mean climbing right?


I mostly mean climbing, yeah. When people are done climbing do the do consulting or office work or what?


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Dec 6, 2011)

If you are climbing and don't stop climbing you will go farther, but if you slow down or stop climbing it will be darn Hard to and try to get it back. Knew climbers that were closer to 60 but they never stopped, just stayed with it nowhere as fast as some one half their age but experence made up a big difference. My students think I can climb faster than them, but the truth is I am 58 and they are 17, to 24 no way in hell, I just have far more experence and make it look easer,I don't heve to think about it near as much just cut and move on


----------



## plang228 (Dec 6, 2011)

Job Corps Tree said:


> If you are climbing and don't stop climbing you will go farther, but if you slow down or stop climbing it will be darn Hard to and try to get it back. Knew climbers that were closer to 60 but they never stopped, just stayed with it nowhere as fast as some one half their age but experence made up a big difference. My students think I can climb faster than them, but the truth is I am 58 and they are 17, to 24 no way in hell, I just have far more experence and make it look easer,I don't heve to think about it near as much just cut and move on



Do a lot of people end up teaching? informally or through a school of some sort?


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Dec 6, 2011)

I stumbed into this teaching job, came right off being top climber with a Northern IL. company to here at a Job Corps center in Arkansas. If not for this job I would probly be climbing or running a Bucket truck. But I would most likly be 100lbs less and Fit. What got me was 20 years and never hurt to bad sonner or later luck or the lack there of would catch up with me , my fault or someone else's, could have become a City Arborist some where. Yo Plang 228 if I had it to do all over again, I think I would, I am good at it and any man likes what he is good at. When I came to AR. I was 47 and wearing the same size Pants I wore when I was 27 and starting this gig


----------



## Zale (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll retire when they take my chainsaw from my cold dead hands.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 6, 2011)

Zale said:


> I'll retire when they take my chainsaw from my cold dead hands.:msp_thumbup:



Just make sure you make plans for when "get to climb a tree" turns into "got to climb a tree". I was fueling my chipper this summer and a guy came over and asked me if I still climb. I told him that I did, but only when I have to. He told me he was 70 something and still climbed. That was great but he really didn't look like he had much choice. It's always good to have a plan B.
Phil


----------



## plang228 (Dec 6, 2011)

I wonder because I would hate to be left at 50 years old having to retrain in something completely different. My thinking is that if I just start working with a crew my options will be limited, but, if I go to school a little then I might have a few more options come the day I can no longer climb/there is no work, is this about right maybe? If so what would you guys suggest for beginnings?


----------



## superjunior (Dec 6, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> It's always good to have a plan B.
> Phil



yepper


----------



## plang228 (Dec 6, 2011)

I wondering because I don't want to get into something and then have to start over when my body poops out, It would be nice to find a start into the tree biz that would give me a few more options down the road, does such a thing exist?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 7, 2011)

plang228 said:


> I mostly mean climbing, yeah. When people are done climbing do the do consulting or office work or what?



No they are the Boss


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2011)

Retirement age for me will be the day I get in my truck and drop dead , this #### is in my blood so I ain't quitting until its dirt nap time ....


----------



## Zale (Dec 7, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> Just make sure you make plans for when "get to climb a tree" turns into "got to climb a tree". I was fueling my chipper this summer and a guy came over and asked me if I still climb. I told him that I did, but only when I have to. He told me he was 70 something and still climbed. That was great but he really didn't look like he had much choice. It's always good to have a plan B.
> 
> 
> I know I can't climb forever but I think I will always be involved in some form of arboriculture. My wife is going to nursing school so at least I can look forward to free nursing down the road.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 8, 2011)

I am 53 and climb everyday(almost)I do a lot of contract climbing in the most difficult trees. Sometimes young climbers ask me jokingly, when you going to stop climbing? I tell them when you can do what I do. Shuts them up. I love to climb, everyday I pull up to a job, I get excited. It's all a state of mind, I forget how old I am and focus on the Job. 
I know it's getting time to look into a management position, but I figure I got at lest 10 more years. Just remember, use it or lose it. Don't lose your edge and get fat as sassy.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 8, 2011)

My plan B will be head key maker at the home depot ...


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2011)

Retirement!? Retirement!!!??? RETIREMENT!!!!!??? Dude you'll be glad to maybe get a lunch break.


----------



## defensiblespace (Dec 8, 2011)

I think the difference is whether you work for someone else or have your own business. If you are working for a bigger company, you can move into sales when you feel you have reached your limit in climbing. If you are working for yourself, you really shouldn't have to climb for too long if you do it right. I am in business for myself and I have realized that I more valuable to my company doing the business side of the business. One of my competitors here, who I have a great amount of respect for, is in his 60's. He has been an arborist forever. He doesn't climb any more, but does a hell of a job promoting his business and making sales. His is also a member of ASCA, so he does a lot of consultation work. This is a good direction to move in when you can no longer do the physical aspect of the business.


----------

